# Whats the biggest fish you caught so far in 2010



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine 4lb catfish.Only been out one time this year.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are the two biggest. 
Still waiting on the citations to show up in the Yak.


16" Smallie and 17" LMB


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

31 inch muskie in freshwater. In the keys in January I caught a 3ft bonnethead shark.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Muskie caught last friday. fun stuff! Yes it was released


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

What hapen to you'r head


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

14" Smallmouth Bass in Alum - released.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Close to 21". Tossed back. Not only the biggest of '10, but also a PB


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

We caught this 20 inch smallmouth at Hoover on Sunday


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

23" LM as AEP this weekend. My PB on public water.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do i have to say? Ask again in about a month or so (fingers crossed).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

27" S-eye (released)









and a 30" Channel (released)


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

We caught this trolling. Though it was a snag because the pole bent in half and started peeling line.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Not biggest of the year so far, but 2nd biggest of my life for the species.. 

11 inch rockbass


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't been out as much as I would have liked so this 3lber is the best this year so far....


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

30 1/2 walleye (jack) at Maumee (no pic) and a near 5lber LM at Hoover about a month ago. I have a pic of it on my phone but don't have a way to upload it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

32" steelhead


----------



## PETE12 (Dec 29, 2009)

3.74 lb largemouth caught at hoover (my first tourny ever)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Sunday's Bass at Knox. Just a little over 5 lbs.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

7 lb Saugeye caught Friday eve. in the Hocking River


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Fun post! You guys have caught lots of great fish. My 2010 best 2 (both caught and released):

40" muskie (Alum Creek)
6lb 3oz largemouth bass (KY Lake)

*edit* picture attached:


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

24 inch carp, 18inch bass, 30inch muskie (my first ever)


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

26" Saugeye


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

38'' muskie from alum


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Well it was in Key West but pulled in this nice Mutton.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> 7 lb Saugeye caught Friday eve. in the Hocking River


in the hocking?


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

These are some killer fish lol.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish O 30" Walleye that I caught and released, from the reef complex on Erie in April...


----------



## buckeyecat1 (May 18, 2010)

my biggest so far was a 30inch 11 lb carp from alum


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

My PB Flattie I caught last year while fishing for saugeye


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

29.5 in 11# walleye, 20.5in smallie 9.5in gill 30in 10# steelhead


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

that is a hog eye hooch i bet that felt awesome


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Caught this out of Ohio River in Wheelersburg, OH


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

26.4 pounds


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

14 inch crappie (indian lake)
23 inch saugeye (indian lake)
28 inch walleye (lake erie)


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

4lb largemouth bass


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

2010 so far was a 11.7 lb steelhead


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

23inch LM
22inch LM
21 1/2 LM

Had a buddy catch a 17inch Crappie two weeks ago at AEP. All the LM were caught at AEP also.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

nice fish all. my largest is probably a 3 lb saugeye 

The real world is painful, I tells ya!



Garyoutlaw77 said:


> 26.4 pounds


Looks like the Scioto. Looking at your pic, I think I picked the wrong type of mushrooms this spring :bananapowerslide:


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

SHB i hope that white stuff is the fish and not you. nice buck.

my best fish of the year was a 33" hen off the chagrin. but a 25" hybrid that i got last week was my favorite.

GABO


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

GhostX said:


> Caught this out of Ohio River in Wheelersburg, OH



What kind of fish is that i dont think i seen one before.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

fresh water drum..........aka sheep head









biggest ice fish this year









GABO


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

getitgetit said:


> What kind of fish is that i dont think i seen one before.


I'm told its a fresh water drum aka as sheep head.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Gabo - that is one of the biggest drum I've ever seen! What a fight that had to have been especially in a river. I think the biggest I've ever caught was around 14-15lbs...that one you caught looks bigger!

There have been many a days on the water where those drum really saved salvaged the fishing day! It's especially fun too when you have a big one hit your jig and pig and for a split second you think, "BIG BASS!"


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bman said:


> Fun post! You guys have caught lots of great fish. My 2010 best 2 (both caught and released):
> 
> 40" muskie (Alum Creek)
> 6lb 3oz largemouth bass (KY Lake)
> ...


Nice bass! Did the muskie slice your finger?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Nice bass! Did the muskie slice your finger?


Thanks! No - we caught so many bass over that 3-day period our hands were just plan toast. I caught that big one in the morning of our third day. It was a crazy-awesome bass trip. KY Lake is one of the best bass lakes in the nation. Been fishing it for almost 30 years now since I was a kid. I usually try for quantity the first day I fish there, then switch over to quality bites once I'm bored of catching just about as many 10-15" bass as you can handle. Last spring (2009), my brother and I caught 110 bass in the back of a creek and stopped counting. Granted, most were under 15" but man it was a ton of fun! And we still get an occassional large fish that way. This spring, I spent relatively little time beating the backs of the bays and focused more on staging pre-spawners and it paid off. My buddy caught his PB largemouth the day before less than 75 yards from where I caught mine the next morning (his was 6lbs 5oz.) This bass in the picture is my 2nd best ever bass. Other two both came from KY Lake as well (8lb 2oz lmb, 5 lb 8oz smb). In case you can't tell, I love KY lake!


----------



## OmanBass (Jun 26, 2009)

The biggest fish so far this year is a 4 pound largemouth bass.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

.6 FOUR SMILEYS +6OZ
That`s 4lb.6oz. but hope to improve over the next weekend.

CAPT H00K


----------



## carpenhagen (May 21, 2010)

16 lb carp alum creek thurs may 20th oh yeah


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

9 lb channel cat off of liver in a farm pond


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

38" Shovel (released) 15 1/2" crappie (released)


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

29lb flathead ohio river

hopefully i'll get the pics from my buddy soon


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

My two biggest so far:

A 29" channel:










And a 24" channel that I caught yesterday:


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

17 1/2 white bass.....15 1/2 crappie and 46.5 in flattie.41.5lb


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

26" sheephead yesterday, we boated three of them. Grandson caught a 23 incher and other was 27.5".


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I caught this 24" channel catfish while wading.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Raised up 2lb went to deer creek yesterday caught nothing.But about a week ago went to the creek and caught 4 out of the 3 of us.I caught a 4 and 6 pounder.


----------



## Madison Lake Angler (Jun 1, 2010)

My biggest was a 12 pound channel caught at madison lake ended up that same nite caught a 10 pound channel also!


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

20" LM @ AEP (4 1/4 lbs) - 5/15








16" SM @ CBUS flow (1lb) - 5/29








Actually I think my scale is broken


----------



## buckeyes012001 (Apr 28, 2010)

42" Barracuda in Naples, Fl.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Memorial Day weekend was memorable....caught 2 of these out of the same pond! Then went to another pond and wacked 15 from 15 to 20 inches.

Great times! -- unfortunately not in Ohio


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

2' sheephead


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

36" Striper

26" HYbrid


----------



## BigDaddyZ73 (Jun 15, 2009)

31 inch 13 lb flathead trollin for saugeye in Pleasant Hill May 1st


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Is that caney creek on cumberland?


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDaddyZ73 said:


> 31 inch 13 lb flathead trollin for saugeye in Pleasant Hill May 1st


I think that is actually a channel cat. Correct me if I'm wrong. That's a nice fish!


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

i hate to say it but a 10+lb sheephead. 11.2 inch bluegill and a 12 inch perch.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Norris Lake on the Striper.


----------



## gruverm38 (May 9, 2010)

15.2 lb walleye of edgewater at night, it was in plainn dealer few weeks ago


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

27 pound 12 ounce flathead.


----------



## OmanBass (Jun 26, 2009)

I lost my biggest LM Bass the other day. Snapped my 10 pound test line as I was reaching to grab it from the boat. I was pissed.


----------



## HunnibunOH (Jun 9, 2010)

So far biggest fish of this year is a 28 in. 10 lb. bullhead catfish caught April 14 at Clearfork Lake (Lexington, OH). We are still waiting on the OH game warden to come and verify species and weight, etc. But when he does, I will now hold the state record for Bullhead catfish. YAY!


----------



## nomansland44 (May 18, 2010)

BigDaddyZ73 said:


> 31 inch 13 lb flathead trollin for saugeye in Pleasant Hill May 1st
> /MyFish.JPG[/img][/url]


Looks like a channel cat to me too...


----------



## nomansland44 (May 18, 2010)

HunnibunOH said:


> So far biggest fish of this year is a 28 in. 10 lb. bullhead catfish caught April 14 at Clearfork Lake (Lexington, OH). We are still waiting on the OH game warden to come and verify species and weight, etc. But when he does, I will now hold the state record for Bullhead catfish. YAY!


I gotta see a pick! That's a huge Bullhead congrats!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

HunnibunOH said:


> So far biggest fish of this year is a 28 in. 10 lb. bullhead catfish caught April 14 at Clearfork Lake (Lexington, OH). We are still waiting on the OH game warden to come and verify species and weight, etc. But when he does, I will now hold the state record for Bullhead catfish. YAY!


I hope it holds up, man, cause that is a freakin' huge bullhead and that record would stand up forever.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

HunnibunOH said:


> So far biggest fish of this year is a 28 in. 10 lb. bullhead catfish caught April 14 at Clearfork Lake (Lexington, OH). We are still waiting on the OH game warden to come and verify species and weight, etc. But when he does, I will now hold the state record for Bullhead catfish. YAY!




You got a pic of the cat.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

World Record - Bullhead Catfish
(All Tackle)
Weight: 8 lbs. - 15 oz.
Length: 
Girth:
Angler: 
Caught at: 
Bait/Lure:
Method:
Record Date: 
Source: National Freshwater Fishing Hall of Fame - 2003 Edition

World Record - Yellow Bulhead Catfish
(All Tackle)
Weight: 4 lbs. - 8.1 oz.
Length: 17.75 inches
Girth:
Angler: Patricia Simmon of Phoenix
Caught at: Mormon Lake, Arizona 
Bait/Lure:
Method:
Record Date: July 15, 1989


Just sayin.....and by the way....game wardens check liscenses...they don't verify species, they aren't biologists


----------



## gooser (Jun 9, 2010)

28" 8lb walleye out of vermilion


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

15.2 lb walleye of edgewater at night, it was in plainn dealer few weeks ago ..........gruverm38 Nice fish!!!!!!!

Is it on your wall yet?

Makes my 29" look like a minnow.......


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

oh yeah....forgot to mention, I caught a 46" bluegill that weighed 29lbs. It ate the 7lb bass I was using for bait. I sent it to the IFGA to have it certified as a record, waiting for the response. I took pics too but cant figure out how to post them, etc...... and on and on....


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Lmao :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## shurebite (Jun 5, 2010)

7lb.er this is the second time iv cought her in 3 years... keep growing my pet


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

45 POUND FLATHEAD








37 pound flat








another 37








Those are my top 3 for 2010 hopefuly i can get a few more bigger before spawn. ALL ROD AND REEL, PUBLIC LAKE, NOT A PAYLAKE.


----------



## CrankieBait (Jun 12, 2010)

HEY JHIETTER I really like the whole set-up you've got going on with the kayak. Must make for an enjoyable fishing experience.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

***Update*** I caught a 23" Flathead Catfish today. My biggest Ohio fish so far.


----------



## Pikebait (Mar 27, 2007)

Big steelies

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/osubiggs45/IMG_0021.jpg?t=1276788100










Not a big LM fisherman, so this is def. my biggest.

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/osubiggs45/IMG_0256.jpg?t=1276787713

Not sure the size of the SM but pretty decent.

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/osubiggs45/IMG_0258.jpg?t=1276788267

And this turtle I caught in the butt, probably his worst day ever.

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/osubiggs45/IMG_0254.jpg?t=1276788226


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

she's not much (atlantic sharpnose from what i was told), but i caught her in florida last week. me and my buddy were using giant threadfin's and cut up mullet. we were fishing light tackle about 2mi. offshore. my buddy actually got a fish (we're thinking tarpon) that peeled off about 150yds with the drag practically clamped down in about 15 seconds.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I've caught hundreds and hundreds of fish this year, but i've yet to have an absolute giant. so far here's my best:

LM 4lb 6oz from foundation park in mt vernon









10 inch bluegill










my buddy caught and released this 6lb 11oz hog in early april


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd love to catch a shark. I'm headed to Daytona in August, and plan to do some surf fishing early in the morning and later in the evening...



gerb said:


> she's not much (atlantic sharpnose from what i was told), but i caught her in florida last week. me and my buddy were using giant threadfin's and cut up mullet. we were fishing light tackle about 2mi. offshore. my buddy actually got a fish (we're thinking tarpon) that peeled off about 150yds with the drag practically clamped down in about 15 seconds.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

if they're around, just throw out some cut-bait. they were going nuts for it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

gerb said:


> she's not much (atlantic sharpnose from what i was told), but i caught her in florida last week. me and my buddy were using giant threadfin's and cut up mullet. we were fishing light tackle about 2mi. offshore. my buddy actually got a fish (we're thinking tarpon) that peeled off about 150yds with the drag practically clamped down in about 15 seconds.


You werent the guy who got his arm chomped down there are ya??:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

haha...nope. im smart enough to just cut the line. i like my arms.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

7 lb Channel Cat from Alum Creek Lake 6/27/10


----------

